# Comcast lag with XBOX



## RussiA (Mar 11, 2007)

The same thing happens to me, When I play Xbox Live I lag out of games constantly, and if I'm on the Internet I get "connection has timed out" errors. I am running a wired network, ISP is Comcast I live in U.S.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## RussiA (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry about that.


I think I have figured out the solution to my problem. My cable connection is split up into three parts: 2 TVs and a cable modem. Yesterday I connected my modem directly to the cable before the split and it seemed as though I had no problems. This problem started for me when I got a newer, faster modem so I think there's a problem with the underground cable that leads to my house.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are probably right. In the course of a few years, Comcast had to come to my place to bury a new cable twice. I now have Verizon FiOS, and I hope the fiberglass has a longer life. :smile:


----------

